# Shaving your cat & the "kitten clip"!



## Prada (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I was just curious if any of you long haired owners have done a "kitten clip" on your feline friends? I have not been able to find many pictures online to reference it, and would love to see yours if you have them!

How do you like this compared to the lion cut? How much more difficult is it for a groomer to do? I have no experience in shaving cats - how is the fur texture once it grows back? Is it ever the same again or would you say it gets "ruined" by shaving?

Thanks! ^.^


----------



## pauli (Mar 26, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I do not like the idea of shaving cats, unlike it's for medical reasons. If one find a longhaired cat too hard to maintain, then he should get a shorthaired cat. A shaved/cutted cat is ugly IMO, no matter it's "lion cut" or "kitten clip", or any other style.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

yingying said:


> If one find a longhaired cat too hard to maintain, then he should get a shorthaired cat.


That's rather judgmental of you. There are some members who have long haired cats who do have them shaved because the fur mats when long...even with regular grooming. Should they give up their cats???


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

yingying said:


> I do not like the idea of shaving cats, unlike it's for medical reasons. If one find a longhaired cat too hard to maintain, then he should get a shorthaired cat. A shaved/cutted cat is ugly IMO, no matter it's "lion cut" or "kitten clip", or any other style.


I really don't think the cat cares if it looks 'ugly', and sometimes cutting their fur IS the best way of maintaining them. My Sassy has very fine, long fur. Unless she gets thoroughly de-shedded every week or so she has problems with hair balls. The problem with that is I am allowed to brush her head, and a stripe down her back. Her stomach and sides are off limits, so of course that's where she REALLY needs to be brushed. So with her I either have to go through a weekly ordeal of having someone hold her while I quickly try to remove as much fur as possible - or just shaving her twice a year so her fur is easier to manage. Her comfort is most important to me so I shave her. Besides, I think a shaved cat is really cute, especially when compared to an ungroomed, over heated and unhappy cat. 

I gave Sassy a lion cut for the summer and she absolutely loved it - I could tell she felt a lot cooler, and that was important because we didn't have air conditioning at the time. In my opinion her fur has grown back even silkier than it was before, but there have been some food changes since then that might have contributed to it. But I don't believe that shaving their fur would somehow change it's texture - wouldn't it just grow back, like our own hair does?

I think the kitten clip is really cute myself, no idea how difficult it would be for a groomer though. I do all the grooming for my cats, so I know it wouldn't look nearly as neat if I tried to replicate it  But summer's coming up, so maybe I'll give it a try in the next few months.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> That's rather judgmental of you. There are some members who have long haired cats who do have them shaved because the fur mats when long...even with regular grooming. Should they give up their cats???


I'm not saying they should give up their cats. What I'm saying is, if one is not willing to take the grooming responsiblity, then (s)he shouldn't get a long haired cat in the first place. 

And regular grooming does take care of the matting problem. By "regular" I mean daily. Not weekly. I use to have two Persians. The worst of all cats in terms of matting.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

catinthemirror said:


> I really don't think the cat cares if it looks 'ugly'


Yes, cat can upset being ugly. The persian I had before has to be shaved because he got fleas. And he is very upset of losing his fur (he was obsessed with his own fur, spending hours and hours grooming). Of course not all cats are like that, but some do.

As I said, I think shaved cats look ugly "IMO", which is a personal view. I wouldn't say it out loud if I see someones cat got shaved, but I do feel it this way. And I will give my personal opinion if someone (like OP) asks. I appologize if it hurt some peoples feeling. 

And I still hold my opinion that regular grooming is owner's responsiblity. If you don't like it, or you live in a very hot place with no AC, don't get a long haired cat. True, some cats don't like to be groomed, but they can be trained to at least tolerate it. Google it and you will find lots of articles on this topic.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Prada! Long haired cat owner here! I get Fozzy a lion cut about once every three months. He loves it. The reason why I do it is because sometimes his poop would get stuck to his very fluffy legs. So, I took him in for a "potty patch". My groomer said he'd look silly with just a potty patch and they suggested the lion cut. ( I was thinking, wouldn't THAT make him look silly?!) I didn't let them do the full lion cut but then one day I just went for it just to see what it'd look like. 

He looked fantastic! Just my opinion though. :lol:

Click on the thumbnails to see them larger.

I think my vet does an awesome job. Fozzy is so laid back that I bet they could do it while he's awake but they prefer to put him under while they do it so he doesn't move and get cut with the shears.

As for his fur texture growing back, there is no difference. His fur isn't ruined by the cuts. 

He's my handsome minature lion.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> That's rather judgmental of you. There are some members who have long haired cats who do have them shaved because the fur mats when long...even with regular grooming. Should they give up their cats???


...plus, not all cats are happy with grooming. Ideal scenario of kitty born in a home with mom and humans yes, but my cat Gatito, for instance, who has very long hair, was rescued from the streets, and he has never allowed me to groom him. I can only do it while he's asleep...and he wakes up like an angry lion.
I wish I could shave him. But I would have to sedate him.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

yingying said:


> And I still hold my opinion that regular grooming is owner's responsiblity. If you don't like it, or you live in a very hot place with no AC, don't get a long haired cat. True, some cats don't like to be groomed, but they can be trained to at least tolerate it. Google it and you will find lots of articles on this topic.


You're not even taking into account that it's sometimes hard to tell how long a kitten's fur will be when they grow up, and the fact that some people end up moving long distances with their pets from one climate to another. Plus some cats can hardly tolerate being touched at all, and with those animals it's very difficult to simply train them to let themselves be groomed. I do agree that it's an owners responsibility to keep their animal groomed - and sometimes shaving their fur to make them more comfortable IS part of regular grooming. IMO, my cat's comfort is much more important than their appearance, but of course everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fozzy! :luv

I think a good lion cut looks so cute!!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

how does fozzy fit on the chair like that?? silly kitty


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

One of my new rescues turned out to be a longhair. In all my years of cat ownership, I'd never had one. Sparta is 9 months now and does occasionally have trouble with poop sticking to the long fur around her butt and shanks. She acts totally disgusted with herself when this happens, so I checked out getting her a potty patch. The groomer at PetSmart said if that was all I wanted, she could do it, but mentioned she didn't like shaving cats "for the owner's convenience." The groomer said a lot of cats get depressed without their fur because it makes them feel secure. That makes sense to me.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Getting a potty shaved is not for the owner's convenience...it's also for the cat. Maybe you should ask her if she's ever had a long furred cat with diarrhea. From recent experience, I can tell you it's NO. FUN. AT. ALL.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The twins got potty patches every few months. Now they're pretty good, which is amazing because they have the fuzziest butts ever!

Cleo was shaved before she adopted me.

*







*



Her fur had grown out a lot by the time she came home with me.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Great pictures,
The few times I've had to shave my Himalayin he was mad at me until his hair grew back. He ignored me and wouldn't come around me. The only time he came around was at night and he wanted under the blankets. The ONLY time he sleeps under the blankets is when he is shaved. It's probably because he was cold. 

Diarrhea and a long hair cat is not fun. About 8 years ago I gave mocha some cheap cat food that gave him diarrhea. He had to have a bath 2-3 times aday. 

Both my cats freak out if the get a dingle berry stuck to the butts. They will drag their butts across the floor trying to get it off.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Last year was the first year that I had Tony shaved, I have added before and after photos. Before that I took him to the vet when he got matted and they would get the matts out. I bought all the fancy combs, brushes to do it myself, but he just doesn't like to be combed for more than a couple minutes at a time. His hair is very fine, it matts easily, so I decided to have him shaved. Late spring last year he was sedated and shaved and he loved his look! He strutted around, and was much more comfortable through the summer. He will get shaved again this year. Would I get rid of Tony because he is long hair and doesn't like to be groomed! No way! Would I have turned him away when he showed up at 6 months on our porch starving because he was long haired? No way! 

The only part I don't like is he has to be sedated, other than that this is the perfect remedy for the matting problem. He doesn't get all stressed out because I'm always trying to comb every little matt, although I still try to keep them under control as much as possible.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> how does fozzy fit on the chair like that?? silly kitty


When there's a will, there's a way. :lol:


----------



## littleminnie (Nov 9, 2011)

my cats freak out if the get a dingle berry stuck to the butts. They will drag their butts across the floor trying to get it off. 
__________________
This has happened to Minnie 2 times. Both times I try to wash it off in the utility sink with a warm sprayer and she does not like it. Then after it dries I use a scissor to cut off any dry terds left. It is gross and I am glad I learned about the potty patch. I just have to find somewhere to have it done. I am scared to bring her to a groomer because Im afaraid there might be fleas there!! I wold like to try doing it myself,am a hairdresser and I have clippers for humans. Will they work or do I need the kind for fur? Thanks for posting the pictures, they are very helpful!!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

My vet does the potty patch trim on my 17-year old cat, Sweet Pea, usually 
when I take him in for his thyroid blood work. As he got older he didn't groom 
his fur as well and his rear was constanly getting matted and dirty. Having him 
trimmed regulary makes him so much more comfortable.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

I have had dogs and cats for over 40 years including two mastiffs that weighed 235lbs and 180lbs. They have been taken to parks (the dogs) been in local dog shows. Both cats and dogs have been to the vets and many different groomers and I have never, NEVER not even one time had fleas on any of my pets. They have never wore a flea collar. We had one cat the was an inside/outside cat that lived for 21 years. Never had a flea. 
Nor saying you can't/won't get fleas from a groomer but the hundreds of times through out my life that I have taken my animals to a groomer I never have.


----------



## littleminnie (Nov 9, 2011)

Both cats and dogs have been to the vets and many different groomers and I have never, NEVER not even one time had fleas on any of my pets.

I am so happy to hear that! I did have that experience and it has freaked me out.


----------



## Prada (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol Yikes! I really was hoping this would not have debates about shaving/trimming long coated cats! I am not particularly fond of it myself, but I do not really care what other people do with their feline friends! Jazzi, our himalayan, would never be shaved by us, but we just brought home a male Persian she was raised with. He is the last of the woman's cats to be rehomed, and we were lucky she had him left as we really felt Jasmine missed the company. Unfortunately, his coat has been neglected and is FULL of mats. I tried to comb them out, but it is a little extensive and beyond my skills!

NJGroomer - Thank you SO much for those photos and information! That last guy featured is stunning! It seems as though our Chad will need a full lion cut then, and I'm happy to hear that his fur will grow back normally after time :3


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I just give Milky a small potty patch and if the hair on his hind legs are too fluffy, I just trim a little off. He's always been fine with that. We got Milky in the late summer last year and it can be really hot here in Hong Kong, so the girl in the pet shop suggested shaving a larger potty patch if I don't like a half shave, plus I don't shave right down to the skin. I usually just get it shortened.


----------



## WhisperingWind56 (Oct 12, 2011)

Prada, I clip Smoky every summer, partly because of the mats when she sheds her winter coat, and partly because she spends most of her time outside in our very hot Oklahoma summer in our kitty-safe backyard. She seems to enjoy the shorter hair, and spends a great deal of time grooming herself, licking and scratching like she loves the fact that she can actually get down to the skin. I don't know why I never took any pictures of her after being clipped, but I'll have to do that this year.


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a little different problem with my long haired cat. Maybe someone already mentioned it, but I sometimes get only his "rear" shaved for the reason that his poop gets messy back there or sticks to his fur...a stinky problem. But he's getting to the point that the vet has a hard time with him and said he might have to sedate him next time. That will cost quite a bit, which I don't know if I can afford. I have to check his behind off & on all day and wipe him clean (hate that job). I don't know why his BMs are on the soft side. I never change his dry cat food or give him snacks (or people food). Does anyone know of maybe what kind of food would tighten his BMs so they are not so soft? The vet doesn't seem concerned about it, said some cats are like that. We love him but don't know what to do with him to keep his behind clean. Any advise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

my4kitties said:


> That's rather judgmental of you. There are some members who have long haired cats who do have them shaved because the fur mats when long...even with regular grooming. Should they give up their cats???


we trim boos back legs right down. to what a short hair cat would be. shes gotten a couple of 'danglers' caught in her day, and they were very unpleasant to remove, both for her and us! So now we keep her trimmed up back there.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

my4kitties said:


> That's rather judgmental of you. There are some members who have long haired cats who do have them shaved because the fur mats when long...*even with regular grooming*. Should they give up their cats???


Cinderella could come home from grooming, lay down for a nap, and wake up with a matt on her neck. It was so frustrating, especially because Birmans _supposedly_ don't matt.


----------

